# Driver Trouble



## Golfer-08 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey all! I have been golfing for about 10 years, but actually playing more then just once a month for a year now. Still only a weekend golfer so I need something to work on.

My problem is, I can hit irons very well but my driver is very inconsistant. Is this swing supposed to be the same as the iron swing? How about the grip? Thanks, and any other tips for the driver will be awesome!!!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Just my $0.02 worth, and probably a lot less. They are the same swing, but with a different set up. The driver swing, due to set up will be flatter, because you are farther away from the ball. That, and the ball is more forward in the stance. With an iron, the golfer is standing closer to the ball, (a set up difference) the ball is farther back in the stance, and the golfer will contact the ball with a downward swing. With the driver the ball is contacted on the upward part of the swing. Difference in set between the two will also be the width of the stance. I also use the same grip on all my clubs, except for my putter, when taking a full swing.

That said, others might say the swings are different, and for them it might be. :thumbsup:


----------



## tutp36 (Jun 8, 2011)

nice tips frogshair


----------

